# a little outing in the sun



## grandpawrichard (Apr 5, 2016)

We went to visit Fort Casey on Whidbey Island in Washington State on  3/31/2016. It was a bright, sunny and warm day out. We got there at 7:30 a.m. and spent 3 hours just walking around enjoying the weather and the sights.

















































Dick


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like a fine day for a stroll.  Dandy shots!


----------



## sparky (Apr 6, 2016)

beautiful place,nice photos,thanks for posting them


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 6, 2016)

Once again Dick you good some really fine shots


----------



## grandpawrichard (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you all for the very nice compliments on my photos! 

Dick


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 10, 2016)

Very well done! That grass image should be a magazine cover; super sharp. I like the trees with character.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Redbow (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful shots of a beautiful area...Looks like the Doggie was enjoying it also..


----------

